# essential oils for sinus infection



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

are there any oils that help cure sinus infections? I will plan to breath in through my cpap machine at night
thanks


----------



## sparkysarah (Dec 4, 2007)

I like to use everythingessential.me as a reference. They have a lot of illnesses and then you can click on the protocol tab. I have a chest, sinus, throat thing happening right now and I am taking capsules with oregano oil, thieves/germ oil and frankinscense. I am also diluting this and rubbing on feet and neck up to jaw line and behind ears. I am drinking double e immune booster tea with raw honey and apple cider vinegar. I would also recommend a neti pot with some silver solution added to it. I am doing all but the neti pot for my son as well as he has tonsillitis. I'm hoping we have a turning point today as I am feeling miserable. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## haley1 (Aug 15, 2012)

i tried silver in neti but was too plugged to get any in there. i started mms this morning and 6 hrs later am feeling worlds better and can breath


----------



## RubyRed (Sep 24, 2011)

"Breathe Easy" *BLEND OF OILS:* Organic Eucalyptus, Organic Lemon, Organic Bay Laurel



Allergies
Asthma
Body aches
Bronchial distress
Colds
Coughs
Energy
Fever
Flu
Headaches/Migraines
Lung conditions
Sinusitis
Sore throat
Tonsillitis


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 1, 2009)

I have tried this product after reading about it in the book "Sinus Survival". This product was invented in 1869 and some of the ingredients are Menthol, Eucalyptol, Thymol, Camphor, etc. Check it out I use it with the netti pot and if I ever get back to being able to use the CPAP again I might try it there also. MY .02


----------



## MaxBlast (Dec 17, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Alkalol ...I have tried this product after reading about it in the book "Sinus Survival". This product was invented in 1869 and some of the ingredients are Menthol, Eucalyptol, Thymol, Camphor, etc...


Alkalol was the first product I found that actually helped clear my sinus. CVS carries it now. I have also purchased it from Amazon. 

However, for better results I added 1 capful of GalliumNitrate.com It kills fungus and bacteria and is safe enough to drink diluted. 1 cc / 100 lbs of body weight in water. A friend with Leukemia drinks it to help kill his yeast infection. He also uses other things... like HCL enemas. A little dab will do you.


----------

